# Happy Holidays



## Hooked (15/12/21)

Some people are lucky enough to be on leave from today. Enjoy!

If you're going away, drive safely!

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (15/12/21)

Hooked said:


> Some people are lucky enough to be on leave from today. Enjoy!
> 
> If you're going away, drive safely!
> 
> View attachment 246467



Just one question: wouldn't it be easier to pack camping chairs for the fishing trip instead of the whole lounge suite?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Hooked (15/12/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Just one question: wouldn't it be easier to pack camping chairs for the fishing trip instead of the whole lounge suite?



Easier, yes. But comfort is key!!

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## zadiac (15/12/21)

I think they're moving, not going camping.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stranger (15/12/21)

No, they are going camping, but this is just trip one, ..... they are coming back for the bed, washing machine and fridge.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------

